# My Guitar Mockups (Ever Growing)



## SPBY (Jan 18, 2010)

*PLEASE READ THIS NEXT SENTENCE*

If anyone is still posting in this thread, please go to my "Guitar Mockups 2.0" thread instead, since it is infinitely better 

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/107701-guitar-mock-ups-2-0-a.html

Well, i'm a majoring in Digital Design at my University and i've been designing a bunch of fake Ibanez custom's i'd like to see made. I have no building experience so a build of these is out of the question (at least a build from me ). But i really enjoy doing this even though it really serves no purpose haha. But, for the first 8 string that i've designed i was wondering whether you guys liked the look of the Fixed Edge 8 or a Hipshot 8 on it better. Just realized i didn't put truss rod covers on them yet 











SPECS:
28.625" Scale
Amboyna Burl Top/Swamp Ash Body
Rounded Body Sides
Neck through (7 piece Maple + Mahogany + Wenge) But if Ibanez ever made it we all know it would be a bolted on Maple/Walnut (or wenge)
Mahogany wings
24 frets: Stainless steel
Maple Fretboard
EMG 808's in the neck and bridge
Locking nut
Only Side Dots
Oiled
Single Volume/3 Way Switch
Dual Battery compartment
Gotoh Locking Tuners

And here is a custom 8 string fanned fret idea (25-27/28)






EDIT: Also since i just like doing it for no reason, if you guys want anything (doesn't matter what brand or if it's a completely original idea) you'd like to see made as a mockup, fire away and i'll try my best 

DOUBLE EDIT: Also just realized that there are missing controls on the Fanned 8, i'm so tired right now i'm just all over the place haha


----------



## Rick (Jan 18, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## Customisbetter (Jan 18, 2010)

give it the RGA headstock and i will fall in love.


----------



## Bungle (Jan 18, 2010)

Whoa! Those first two are like the RG8 spliced with the BTB bass. Me like the hipshot best.


----------



## SPBY (Jan 18, 2010)

Same Guitar with the RGA8 Headstock (For Customisbetter)


----------



## Beardyman (Jan 18, 2010)

I definitely like the Hipshot better 
Great looking designs btw, that Amboyna burl looks ossim!


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Jan 18, 2010)

wow!!!! awesome mock ups!! I ever dream with a 7 strings jem white...


----------



## Customisbetter (Jan 18, 2010)

SPBY


----------



## SPBY (Jan 18, 2010)




----------



## CAPTAIN SARG (Jan 18, 2010)

how bout an iceman 8 with an extended horn same specs as your other mockups


----------



## Customisbetter (Jan 18, 2010)

^Like Deez?


----------



## SPBY (Jan 18, 2010)

I gave it the vine of life, lion claw, monkey grip because without those, it's really just a universe isn't it? (For MaKo´s Tethan)


----------



## MikeH (Jan 18, 2010)

Especially to the RG8s.


----------



## Bungle (Jan 19, 2010)

While we're doing requests, how about a J-Custom S-series? Perhaps something with a 5 piece through neck, flame maple top, natural binding, offset abalone dots, rosewood veneer on the headstock with abalone Ibanez inlay, some kind of dark red or blue burst and... Uh.... Dear lord I've had a pants accident.


----------



## Deadnightshade (Jan 19, 2010)

if you can put into an 8 string design on the one half the iceman horn and on the other half the 7 string Grosmann V shape then i'll bow to you XD


----------



## maxident213 (Jan 19, 2010)

SPBY, would you possibly do an ESP F-STD 7, 27", with a flame maple top, green-to-black burst finish, matching headstock, string-thru-body TOM, ebony fretboard, and white pearl inlays like on this Jackson SLSMG: http://blog-imgs-30.fc2.com/6/6/6/666holic/JACKSON+SLSMG+BLACK.jpg

I would really appreciate seeing what I have only dreamt of thus far. Thank you for considering it, and making such an offer to the forum. 

Max


----------



## Shredmon (Jan 19, 2010)

Can you make an ibanez rga8 in blood red with black binding?! that would be sooo awesome!
greets
Simon


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 19, 2010)

Nice mock ups man


----------



## misingonestring (Jan 19, 2010)

Xiphos 8?

Destroyer 8?


----------



## Mattmc74 (Jan 19, 2010)

Very cool mockups!


----------



## Janiator (Jan 19, 2010)

How about an Iceman with four horns, one in each corner? It would be the fantastic four!

Those are some great mockups, if you have more then please post them


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Jan 19, 2010)

yea!!!!!!!!! the jemiverse looks exactly how I dream it!! thank!!


----------



## SPBY (Jan 20, 2010)

You said same specs so... I probably could've done something more interesting but :/ (For CAPTAIN SARG)


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 20, 2010)

Red flame top fireman 8? pretty please? Ill be your bestest buddy for everest!


----------



## Andrew_B (Jan 20, 2010)

mahogany, btb inspired body, 8 string neck, humbucker bridge and neck, hipshot hardtail, single volume, 3 way toggle, ebony board, chrome hardware


----------



## Rational Gaze (Jan 20, 2010)

Some of these are excellent dude. Hope this gets you somewhere. I'm currently trying to think of the oddest eight string I can think of. Parker? Yeah. Do that. Parker 8-string. Just for shits and giggles.


----------



## SPBY (Jan 20, 2010)

I think i can push out one of these a day (got my own design work for the university and all) and it does take a few hours to do each one from scratch, so i'm just doing them in the order in which they're asked for (even though some, more than others, excite me more), that should help you gauge when you should look out for yours .

In between classes right now, working on Bungle's J. Custom idea now 

Also, i'm not sure if some of you are just assuming that i'm going to make it an ERG, but please specify 6, 7, 8, etc. and anything that isn't obvious


----------



## CAPTAIN SARG (Jan 20, 2010)

SPBY said:


> You said same specs so... I probably could've done something more interesting but :/ (For CAPTAIN SARG)



OMG!!!!! thanks man looks great


----------



## SPBY (Jan 20, 2010)

A mockup for an Agile LP 8, I gave it a grayish shine, to simulate a non-glossy, flat black. It might look a little off, but i think it gets the idea across  (For Sponge)


----------



## CAPTAIN SARG (Jan 20, 2010)

Andrew_B said:


> mahogany, btb inspired body, 8 string neck, humbucker bridge and neck, hipshot hardtail, single volume, 3 way toggle, ebony board, chrome hardware



mmmmmhhhhhh btb 8 string


----------



## SPBY (Jan 20, 2010)

J. Custom S-Series. it's a dyed blue rosewood headstock, because the darkish red natural color of rosewood looked a little funky to me :/ (For Bungle)


----------



## CAPTAIN SARG (Jan 21, 2010)

damn......


----------



## AeonSolus (Jan 21, 2010)

how about an RGD7 or 8 with reverse straight inline headstock? that would be..Seeecksual!


----------



## Sponge (Jan 22, 2010)

SPBY said:


> A mockup for an Agile LP 8, I gave it a grayish shine, to simulate a non-glossy, flat black. It might look a little off, but i think it gets the idea across  (For Sponge)



Man, that is awesome of you to do this, thank you!!

Will be putting the deposit in tomorrow!


----------



## Andrew_B (Jan 22, 2010)

CAPTAIN SARG said:


> mmmmmhhhhhh btb 8 string


 
damn right


----------



## SPBY (Jan 22, 2010)

Would people be annoyed if i made a "guitar mockups 2.0" thread? the quality of them have increased a good bit and i dont want them associated with these crappy ones 

Is there any way i could delete this thread and replace it?


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 22, 2010)

SPBY said:


> Would people be annoyed if i made a "guitar mockups 2.0" thread? the quality of them have increased a good bit and i dont want them associated with these crappy ones
> 
> Is there any way i could delete this thread and replace it?



You could edit the original to have only the new good pics and have a link with a warning to the old ones, not that they look bad


----------



## SPBY (Jan 22, 2010)

Prydogga said:


> You could edit the original to have only the new good pics and have a link with a warning to the old ones, not that they look bad



Compared to the new ones i think these look like crap haha

Um... so i can't delete this thread? or close it or something to make way for a better, less rushed version?


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 22, 2010)

I think you probably could.


----------



## Sponge (Jan 22, 2010)

SPBY said:


> Would people be annoyed if i made a "guitar mockups 2.0" thread? the quality of them have increased a good bit and i dont want them associated with these crappy ones
> 
> Is there any way i could delete this thread and replace it?



I'll pay attention to one or the other, or both, either way. This is cool stuff.

Put the deposit for the LP 8 shape, many thanks!

Would it be too much trouble to see what it looks like with emg 808s, no inlays, 
hip shot bridge and flat black knobs?


----------



## ILuvPillows (Jan 23, 2010)

A possible design that i'd love to see is a Rickenbacker bass shape (the classic 4003) but on a 7 string guitar? maybe 26-7 inch scale. The body would need shrinking a bit obviously to be in proportion, it's been playing on my mind the last few days and i'm really wondering how it would look.
As for specs i'll let you go with whatever your creative mind comes up with.


----------



## OwlsHaveEyes (Jan 24, 2010)

I'd like to see a 7 string Ibanez BTB bass, neck through in Rondo's Tribal red quilt matching headstock


----------



## 777 (Jan 24, 2010)

Stop putting EMG's in the 7/8's please


----------



## flo (Jan 24, 2010)

I really like your work, compliments!
Something seems wrong with the fret's shadows in the first pics? Maybe only the resolution...
Love it!


----------



## SPBY (Jan 24, 2010)

*PLEASE READ*

If anyone is still posting in this thread, please go to my "Guitar Mockups 2.0" thread instead, since it is infinitely better 

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/107701-guitar-mock-ups-2-0-a.html


----------

